# Power Measurement_494 ( 3-Phasen Leistungsmessklemme mit e!COCKPIT)



## Lex (19 Februar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes kleines Problem:

Ich habe mir die Klemme 750-494 (3-Phasen Leistungsmessklemme) besorgt. Nach dem Lesen des Anwenderhinweis von Wago und dem Beispielprogramm das leider auf Codesys v2.3 basiert, da ich e!COCKPIT besitze, kommt folgender Fehler bei mir da die Bausteine nicht identisch aufgebaut sind:




Was ist hier falsch deklariert?
Es handelt sich hier um die automatische Dekleration der Variablen vom Programm selbst. Eigentlich sollte hier nichts falsch sein. Muss etwas manuell angepasst werden? Falls ja, würde ich hier "Wago" bitten dies als Verbesserungsvorschlag in die Beschreibung der Bausteine der nächsten Bibliothek Version zu Dokumentieren.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


Gruß
Lex


----------



## Lex (19 Februar 2017)

Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:

Es muss eine Verweisung der Klemme mit dem jeweiligem Baustein vorhanden sein. Dies ist im Anwenderhinweis (Codesys v2.3) vorhanden, jedoch vollkommen anders Umgesetzt als in e!COCKPIT. 
In Codesys v2.3 ist dafür jeweils ein Pin am Baustein vorhanden für die Eingänge und einmal für die Ausgänge der Klemme. Da aber am Baustein in der e!COCKPIT Version keine Pins für Ein- und Ausgänge am Baustein vorhanden sind, sondern nur der einmalige Pin (Eingang am Baustein) "I_Port", weiß ich nun nicht ob hier die von mir beschriebene Variable (siehe Bild_1) der "Stromzaehler_1_Input" am Eingangs des Bausteins hin kommt, oder "_3_phase_PoM480_1A"?

Bild_1:



Bild_2:



Die Dekleration im VAR Feld, fällt durch die Beschreibung der Ein- oder Ausgänge der Klemme (siehe Bild_1) komplett weg und wird einfach mit der von mir beschriebenen Dekleration "_3_phase_PoM480_1A" am Eingang des Baustein verknüpft.

Da ich dies noch nicht in der Praxis austesten kann, bitte ich hier um Hilfe ob dies so korrekt Deklariert ist?



Gruß
Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (22 Februar 2017)

Hallo Lex,

die FB's für die 750-494 bentigen am Eingang "I_Port" die Variable aus dem "IEC-Objekt", welches am unteren Bildrand deines Bild_1 zu erkennnen ist. In deinem Fall "_3_pahse-PoM480_1A". Für jede Leistungsmessklemme, die in der Gerätestruktur eingetragen wird, legt
 e!COCKPIT automatisch so ein Objekt an. Alle Instanzen von FB's, die mit ein und der selben Klemme arbeiten sollen, benötigen genau diese eine Variable am I_Port Eingang. Diese ersetzt, wenn man es mit der Lösung unter CODESYS 2.3 vergleicht, nicht nur die beiden 24 Byte großen ARRAY of BYTE sonder auch die TOKEN-Variable, die seinerzeit benötigt wurde.

Soweit ich das im Bild_2 erkennen kann, sieht das richtig aus.


----------



## Termi (22 Februar 2017)

Hier hast Du mal ein Stück Software, wie ich das deklariert und gelöst habe:  

```
// Deklarationsteil

PROGRAM PowerMeasurement

VAR
// _3_phase_PoM480_1A    

    o_FbAC_Compact_494_01: FbAC_Compact_494;
    xEnable : BOOL := TRUE;
    I_Port : WagoTypesModule_75x_49x.I_Module_75x_494;
    tCycleTime : TIME;
    rSelectedScalingFactor : REAL;
    xValid: BOOL;
    xBusy: BOOL;
    xError: BOOL;
    oStatus: WagoAppErrorBase.FBResult;
    rTotalActivePower: REAL;
    rTotalReactivePower: REAL;
    rTotalApparentPower: REAL;
    rTotalPowerFactorPF: REAL;
    rTotalActiveEnergy: REAL;
    rTotalApparentEnergy: REAL;
    rTotalReactiveEnergy: REAL;
    rCurrentN: REAL;
    xRotatingField: BOOL;
    aCurrent: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aOvercurrent: ARRAY [1..3] OF BOOL;
    aVoltage_L_N: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aUndervoltage: ARRAY [1..3] OF BOOL;
    aOvervoltage: ARRAY [1..3] OF BOOL;
    aActivePower: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aReactivePower: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aApparentPower: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aCosPhi: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aPowerFactorPF: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aFrequency: ARRAY [1..3] OF REAL;
    aNoZero: ARRAY [1..3] OF BOOL;
    aVoltSag: ARRAY [1..3] OF BOOL;
    a4Quadrant: ARRAY [1..3] OF INT;
    aFeedback: ARRAY [1..8] OF wagoapperrorbase.FbResult;
    dummy: INT;
    li_Minute_alt: INT;
    test_mod: INT;
    i_j1: INT;
    li_Minuten_seit_Montag_old: INT;

    li_Minuten_seit_Montag_old1: INT;
    li_Minuten_seit_Montag_old2: INT;
    durchlauf: BOOL;
END_VAR



// Programmteil
//___________________________________________________________________

o_FbAC_Compact_494_01(
    xEnable:= TRUE, 
    I_Port := _3_phase_PoM480_1A, 
    tCycleTime:= , 
    rSelectedScalingFactor:= , 
    xValid=> , 
    xBusy=> , 
    xError=> , 
    oStatus=> , 
    rTotalActivePower=> , 
    rTotalReactivePower=> , 
    rTotalApparentPower=> , 
    rTotalPowerFactorPF=> , 
    rTotalActiveEnergy=> , 
    rTotalReactiveEnergy=> , 
    rTotalApparentEnergy=> , 
    xRotatingField=> , 
    aCurrent=> , 
    aOvercurrent=> , 
    aVoltage_L_N=> , 
    aUndervoltage=> , 
    aOvervoltage=> , 
    aActivePower=> , 
    aReactivePower=> , 
    aApparentPower=> , 
    aCosPhi=> , 
    aPowerFactorPF=> , 
    aFrequency=> , 
    aNoZero=> , 
    aVoltSag=> , 
    a4Quadrant=> , 
    aFeedback=>
 );
```


Gruß

Chris


----------



## Campkom (15 Juni 2020)

Hallo undeinen schönen guten Abend,

als erstes, schon einmal vielen Dank an alle.

ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich zudiesem schon etwas älterem Thema ein Anliegen. Ich habe mir auch eine PFC200zugelegt und möchte mit dem Modul 750-494 die Leistungsmessung durchführen. Ichnutzt eCockpit. Ich sitze schon mehrere Tage und bekomme es einfach nicht zumlaufen. Noch als Info. Ich bin auch ganz neu bei Wago.

Ich habe versucht die die Variante wie Lex zuimplementieren. Mein Ziel ist es die Parameter mit der Webvisualisierungdarzustellen.


- Als erstes zu dem Programm: Ist das so korrekt?












- ZurVisualisierung. Hier habe ich mich vergeblich versucht. Ich will quasi folgendezwei Dinge anzeigen. (siehe Bild)
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann wirdim Fenster, welches beim Einfügen der Visualisierung angezeigt wird die Instanzeingetragen, aber dort gibt es nichts zur Auswahl. Was ist die Lösung? (sieheBild)


----------



## Campkom (15 Juni 2020)

Hier noch zur Ergänzung meine Gerätestruktur und die verwendete Biliothek:


----------



## Campkom (17 Juni 2020)

Es hat sich alles geklärt. Es funktioniert die Messung so, wie sie soll. Die Wago Beispielprojekte haben geholfen.


----------

